# hey i gotta suspension Q?



## Guest (Sep 24, 2002)

ok i've got a 1996 200sx SE. I don't want to sound ricey, btu i was thinkign of ordering eibach sportlines, but i really want more of a drop than 2". I have read a lot of stuff about this and no one recommends dropping more than 2". i wanted to get ground-Control coilovers. From what i've read, if u don't buy motivational engineering shortened struts that it is "impossible" to drop below 2" or is it possible and it will just ride like sh*t . well i would appriciate it if u posted any comments and possibly pictures of ur setups.


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

IT will ride like SHIT.

We dont have much wheel travel, you'll be riding on bump stops permanently.

It is a wery wery BAD idea.

If you want to understand exactly why, then read this :

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/suspension.php?S=52a0cdb3e7fd23adb3064ecd6ffc5b4d

Read ALL of it.


----------



## autoxer7 (Aug 12, 2002)

DOPE200sxSE said:


> *From what i've read, if u don't buy motivational engineering shortened struts that it is "impossible" to drop below 2" or is it possible and it will just ride like sh*t .*


If you drop 2" without shortened struts you'll be on the bumpstops all the time. Not only will your car ride like sh*t but you will be an accident waiting to happen.

Let's say you're driving and the front end hits a bump in the road. The car will bottom out causing you to lose control (think of your spring rate going to infinity). If you're going straight that won't be so much of a problem... but if this happens during a corner watch out. The car will understeer big time and you'll be in the other lane or off the road in no time.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

*cool*

ok.. so is there anywhere else that has shortened strut bodies.. b/c motivational engineering ones are expensive as hell... i'm thinking of makinng my own with som erebuilt gabs or konis, i can get em at my friends shop[ cheap.. and we'll cut the body and rebuild


----------



## autoxer7 (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: cool*



DOPE200sxSE said:


> *so is there anywhere else that has shortened strut bodies.. b/c motivational engineering ones are expensive as hell*


I think the Motivational ones are the least expensive shortened struts available although I've heard there might be something available from Tein for the B14 and/or B15 chassis.

For the B13 shortened struts are available from Truechoice, Shigspeed, Ground Control (Advanced Design), and DMS (look for products for the N14). I don't know what they have if anything for your B14.

Steve


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*motivationalstruts*

Can motivational struts for a b13 be used on a b14 interchangably like b13 kyb agxs should be used on a b14 with a coilover set up? Input has been given that the motivational b13 strut may, in fact, be toooo short for a proper ride and fit on a b14. Any further input would be great. Pablo


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I emailed Scott(Shigspeed) about his coilovers. I thought they were very resonably priced for what they are. The way I look at it, for the price of Motivationals shortened struts($235x4=940) plus the price of Spunklines(about $200) you might as well get the Motivational coilovers for $1440.00. Trust me I got Spunklines in my car and with stock leangth struts and it sucks! I deffinetly plan on going with some shortened strut coilovers as soon as I am done with my engine and braking mods. I just have to decide what ones. I am considering 4 options right now Advance Design, Shigspeed,Motivational, and Tein. In that order.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

Teins will be availble soon. the SS damper is a very good comprimise. 
[email protected]


----------

